# Battery In Or Out?



## gary8146 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have several vintage electric and electronic watches and can't wear them all in a month. Should I pull the crown, take the battery out until use, or let them run?

Thanks


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It really depends on the movement. Pulling out the crown does not always shut off the power.


----------



## sanfairyanne (Sep 22, 2010)

gary8146 said:


> I have several vintage electric and electronic watches and can't wear them all in a month. Should I pull the crown, take the battery out until use, or let them run?
> 
> Thanks


I had the same problem, I pulled all the batteries it saves you a fortune and wear and tear on the watch movement as they are old and vintage watches, for most old watches especially the old electric as there are no spares for most of these watches it makes sense to cut down on letting the watch gallop away while it is not being worn, What I do is when I want to wear a different watch I put a battery in it for the time that I am wearing it, I have got a couple of Accutrons on a time test when I'm happy that they are ok I will pull the batteries because most of these vintage watches that they scavenge parts for can be rather expensive to have serviced, A typical example was a Accutron dress watch worth about 150 quid it had got about a three seconds deviation in the index wheel a jewellers wanted 350 quid to do the job, needless to say I didn't bother I sold the watch to a collector, So the facts are that your watches are chugging away and your not getting the benefit of them because you can't wear all of them in a month it must be a big collection, save the wear and tear on your watches,


----------



## gary8146 (Nov 11, 2008)

All my watches stopped by pulling crown. Thanks for the information and confidence boost. I feel like I'm doing the right thing now. Thanks again.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

gary8146 said:


> All my watches stopped by pulling crown.


Yes, they will stop due to the hacking arrangement...but in some, they carry on running internally, so it does not save the battery. Most Accutrons (all 214s, and many 218s) do not disconnect the battery when the crown is pulled out.


----------



## gary8146 (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you. So is it better to pull those batteries and let the watch sit, or to keep them running? I'm more worried about whats good for the watch than I am about the price of a battery.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Out.


----------

